# HP C5280 "Refer to printer documentation" error



## r.koenig

The message "Refer to printer documentation" now appears in the display window below a heading <!> Print Cartridges. Also the orange "!" symbol below and to the left is flashing.

I've tried removing and reseating print cartridges, and also replacing them. Same result. I could find nothing in the documentation referring to this message.

Just reviewing posts elsewhere, let me add this: the print cartridge carriage moves only about 1/2" to the left when I open the top. I don't recall if this is normal or indicates a problem.

Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## tom7343

Hello rK....rockie

Learned a neat trick from HP Tech Support when Manuals, internet search, and my own intuition failed to solve the same problem.

If you follow these steps it may help;

First recommend that plug it straight into a wall outlet and bypass any Surge protection for now.

1) Power ON
2) With the power ON pull the POWER CORD from the printer AND at the same time HOLD DOWN the POWER ON button...
3) While holding the POWER ON button wait at least a minute and plug the POWER CORD back in.
4) Watch for any error messages while it reconfigures.

If this does not help then go to HP Support site and E-Mail support with Model and Serial # and explain the problem.

Believe me, HP has one of the best Tech Supports Also, HP is great with the Linux Community as Dual Boot is becoming more popular and have tried other printers that will not communicate with Linux. HP Printers are a breeze to set up in Linux and work perfect. 

Hope this will help.
tom


----------



## loulou1971

Hi there - wondered if you had any joy with this! My HP C5280 printer is doing the same...print cartridge - refer to printer documentation error and flashing orange i key. I tried doing the reset as per Tom's instructions but same error message comes up.

I also did the semi-reset as per another post on this forum and it came up with an error message saying the black ink cartridge had been depleted. So I put a brand new cartridge in and tried the reset again - same message. The cartridge is brand new so something's not right!!

Any ideas?

PS. I bought this printer in June 2008 so unfortunately it's out of warranty...


----------



## r.koenig

loulou1971 said:


> Hi there - wondered if you had any joy with this!


Sorry, no joy. Not even in this joyous holiday time. The resolution didn't work and I'm about to throw the printer in the recycling trash. I will think long and hard about my next printer purchase and it probably won't be HP. I've had much better luck with Epson, and the little Canon that I bought to get me by while I tried to get this resolved is still chugging away.

It's sad, because I wanted the features this printer offered. It actually never worked - not one page printed. I had to get it exchanged because of a problem with the paper-feed tray. But this one never worked either. 

I wish I had a suggestion. Certainly if I hear of anything (unlikely) I will post it. Like you, my printer is out of warranty and despite the promises, they don't do much for you out of warranty. Even a little tech help might make it work, but I don't think anything at this point will make it okay.

Long story shorter - sorry to hear you had this problem, too. We are surely not the only ones.

Best regards,
Rick


----------



## loulou1971

Many thanks Rick - I managed to get out today in the snow and bought 2 original HP cartridges. Got home, installed them, held my breath and wonder of wonders it's working.....maybe my Tesco cartridges had faulty contacts?? I did buy them at the same time as there was a special offer.

So I'm keeping my fingers crossed - sorry about your printer. Sounds like you got some sort of faulty batch. Not good that you never even got a page printed - I only bought this as it was on special offer at the time so as soon as it started playing up I did think oh god that's why!

Thanks again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## stfry

Had the same problem. Called HP Tech Support and it is now working perfectly. Here are the steps:

With power on: remove both ink cartridges.
Power off the printer. 
Wait a few seconds.
Turn printer back on.
Reinstall ink cartridges.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rmn0611

stfry said:


> Had the same problem. Called HP Tech Support and it is now working perfectly. Here are the steps:
> 
> With power on: remove both ink cartridges.
> Power off the printer.
> Wait a few seconds.
> Turn printer back on.
> Reinstall ink cartridges.
> 
> Hope this helps.


OMG thankyou so so much this has fixed my problem - I thought I was going to be up for a new printer as I hadnt been able to find any solutions thankyou again xxx


----------



## JC 3

I've tried all of these, except new cartridges. I had my cartridges professionally refilled twice, and I'm about half way through using these cartridges. I don't want to buy new ones unless it will really work. Any one know if this will really make a difference, and if so why?


----------



## rmn0611

JC 3 said:


> I've tried all of these, except new cartridges. I had my cartridges professionally refilled twice, and I'm about half way through using these cartridges. I don't want to buy new ones unless it will really work. Any one know if this will really make a difference, and if so why?


I had the error I got new cartridges and the error is gone not sure why that is tho


----------



## JC 3

OMH it actually started working again. I had left it unplugged over night. 
1st I removed the cartridges. Shut it down by holding the power button and pulling the power. I don't know how long this will last.


----------

